
How the brain builds new thoughts - fgtx
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2015/10/how-the-brain-builds-new-thoughts/
======
gone35
Link to the actual paper:

[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54763f79e4b0c4e55ffb0...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54763f79e4b0c4e55ffb000c/t/55df22aee4b03934d928ad6b/1440686789157/an-
architecture-for-encoding-sentence-meaning.pdf)

